# installing 3 Hoppers



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Apologies, I believe this has been discussed but is there a diagram or good post concerning the specifics of installing a 3 Hopper system? I did a search but struck out.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

You would need 2 switches - either 2 DPP44's or a DPP44 and a DPP33. Two to four lines (one for each orbital location) from the dish to the switches - second switch trunked of the first. A dedicated line for the power inserter going to port 1 on each DPP44 switch. A Duo node attached to ports 2-4 on the first DPP44 switch. A Solo Node feeding off of the second switch.

Note that the Hopper network running on the Solo Node will never communicate with the other two Hoppers.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

gtal98 said:


> Note that the Hopper network running on the Solo Node will never communicate with the other two Hoppers.


Just connect a jumper from a client port on the first node to a client pot on the second node and ALL Hoppers will communicate each other.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

n0qcu said:


> Just connect a jumper from a client port on the first node to a client pot on the second node and ALL Hoppers will communicate each other.


Really? I hadn't heard that before. Very cool if it works.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

This was shared by 3HaloODST at Satellite Guys which is really helpful, perhaps others can use the information.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

gtal98 said:


> Really? I hadn't heard that before. Very cool if it works.


It works, and quite well  .


----------

